# Tanager & Ralf Kane Court of Appeal fast-tracked to this Friday 23rd February



## Brendan Burgess (8 Feb 2018)

Tanager will be in court tomorrow seeking to have this case heard earlier. 

Brendan


----------



## IdesofMarch (10 Feb 2018)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Tanager will be in court tomorrow seeking to have this case heard earlier.
> 
> Brendan



Judge Irvine gave plaintiff(s) 2 weeks to get their submissions in and 4 weeks for Rolf Kane to reply to same, also agreed to try and find a early slot for hearing (maybe in April?)

Rolf Kane, you need to get proper legal advice at this stage! This is a matter of public importance as Justice Noonan has already stated, so you will not have to pay solicitor or counsel costs. Seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## Lone Star (19 Feb 2018)

Friday 23 Feb: Court of Appeal Tanager V Kane


----------



## IdesofMarch (19 Feb 2018)

Wow, that is what I call fast track!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Feb 2018)

Hi Lone Star

Is that for the hearing for for mention? It seems too early to hear it if the following is correct:



IdesofMarch said:


> Judge Irvine gave plaintiff(s) 2 weeks to get their submissions in and 4 weeks for Rolf Kane to reply to same, also agreed to try and find a early slot for hearing (maybe in April?)


----------



## Lone Star (19 Feb 2018)

2018 29 Tanager V Kane
Case Stated - Court 1, before Judge Irvine. Listed in the legal diary


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Feb 2018)

What does that actually mean? 

Friday the 23rd February 2018
In Court 1, Court of Appeal Building
Ms. Justice Irvine
At 10.30 o'clock
For mention
2016 475 Murphy (Liquidator) -v- Kelly & anor (+ 2016 476 & 2016 542)
2016 90 Lynn -v- O'Hara & anor (+ motion)
2016 188 Lynn -v- O'Hara & anor (+ motion)

*Case Stated*
*2018 29 Tanager DAC -v- Kane *

Directions List
Expedited Appeals
1. 2017 500 Allied Irish Banks Plc -v- Rostaff Property Developments Limited & Ors
2. 2017 502 Promontoria (Aran) Ltd -v- Hughes & Anor
3. 2017 503 Promontoria (Aran) Ltd -v- Hughes



I see that another case is listed "for hearing" 

In Court 2, Court of Appeal Building
The President
Mr Justice Hogan
Mr Justice Gilligan
At 10.30 o'clock
*For Hearing *
2016 286 Byrne (a minor) -v- Conway


----------



## Lone Star (19 Feb 2018)

Brendan, It's along the lines of clarification of facts. Someone following the case believes Kane won't win and the courts are being seen to be being 'fair'


----------



## IdesofMarch (19 Feb 2018)

Brendan Burgess said:


> What does that actually mean?
> 
> Friday the 23rd February 2018
> In Court 1, Court of Appeal Building
> ...





Brendan Burgess said:


> What does that actually mean?
> 
> Friday the 23rd February 2018
> In Court 1, Court of Appeal Building
> ...



Not for hearing on Friday, setting down


----------



## Lone Star (26 Feb 2018)

Wednesday the 16th May 2018
Court 2, Court of Appeal Building
At 10.30 o'clock
For Hearing
2018 29 Tanager DAC -v- Kane (1d) 
A full Day...


----------



## Lone Star (26 Feb 2018)

An effort to squeeze that in - cases listed for right up to April 2019......


----------



## Brendan Burgess (27 Feb 2018)

Hi Lone Star

That is great. Thanks.

Where is the Court of Appeal Building? 

Brendan


----------



## Lone Star (27 Feb 2018)

At the Four Courts Brendan, Inns Quay. A lot of people watching this case with interest on various forums.


----------



## Lone Star (3 Apr 2018)

https://www.williamfry.com/newsandi...peal-regarding-a-family-home-possession-order

Court of Appeal Wed 16th May - For Hearing


----------

